
Ask HN: The Rise of the Newsletter? - Dahfab
What do you think will happen to Newsletters in the next few years? I have the funny feeling, that they will gain more traction again based on the fact that they are big time savers for their readers.<p>Or do you think that they are outdated and will be replaced by some other new things? Have you recently subscribed to new ones or unsubscribed to old ones?<p>It is a very long term game to build a meaningful list and I&#x27;m trying to figure out if it is worth pursuing.
======
stefkors
I think newsletters are great. They are a media platform thats is distributed
and open to everyone. Its personal and direct, and the users itself has a lot
of control in how they digest the information. However Im sad to see how much
of this media will end up in closed of spaces. (Same as the rise of
slack/discord communities) its sad to see things are not open and public.
Which makes access much more only to the few in the know.

------
babygoat
Why do you feel they are time savers for their readers?

~~~
Dahfab
Because you don‘t have to scrape like 10 blogs and news sites all by yourself.
This is done for you by the newsletter creator (and hopefully in a good way)

